# Μετάφραση Θεατρικού Ιταλικά-Ελληνικά



## Dessi (Oct 5, 2008)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο μεταφραστή που να μπορεί να κάνει μια θεατρική μετάφραση (17 σελίδες) από Ιταλικά σε Ελληνικά; Το έργο είναι του Πιραντέλο και το χρειαζόμαστε πριν τις 19/10 ή τουλάχιστον πριν τις 24/10 γιατί πρέπει να φτιάξουμε υπέρτιτλους για την παράσταση όσο το δυνατό συντομότερα. Το κείμενο περιέχει λίγα κομμάτια και σε Σικελική διάλεκτο.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Dessi (Oct 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

τελικά δε θα υπάρχει Σικελική διάλεκτος, οπότε το θεατρικό θα είναι όλο στα ιταλικά (17 σελίδες). Όλα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία είναι ίδια με το προηγούμενο thread.

ΥΓ. Η αμοιβή θα συμφωνηθεί με το μεταφραστή.

Help! Ξέρετε κάποιον;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

